# BlueJ Stifte und Mäuse Pixelfeld abgrenzen?



## TypmitFrage (21. Feb 2010)

Guten Abend an alle.
In der Schule arbeiten wir mit BLueJ und Stifte und Mäuse. 
Ich stehe gerade vor folgendem Problem:

Stellt euch mal ein Fußballfeld vor. Wenn ein Fußballspieler in den Anstoßkreis rennt, soll das Spiel zuende sein.
Wie realisiere ich das?
Ich hab schon so viele sachen probiert, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf, wie ich das anstellen soll. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie ich diesen bestimmten Bereich definiere?


----------



## hemeroc (21. Feb 2010)

Gibts dazu auch eine "komplettere" Angabe.
Oder zumindest etwas Code damit wir uns was drunter vorstellen können?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Feb 2010)

TypmitFrage hat gesagt.:


> Stellt euch mal ein Fußballfeld vor. Wenn ein Fußballspieler in den Anstoßkreis rennt, soll das Spiel zuende sein.
> Wie realisiere ich das?


Schöne Metapher, nur passt die so zieml. auf alles. 



> Ich hab schon so viele sachen probiert, aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf, wie ich das anstellen soll.


Dann zeig uns dass doch mal



> Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie ich diesen bestimmten Bereich definiere?


Wenn man wüsste, was dieser *bestimmte Bereich* ist?!


----------

